# R&R blue cats Livingston 6-20-13



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fished for blue cats this morning and did pretty well for the 2.5 hours I fished. I started with shad, but caught a 3 pound drum and he was bait after that. 
10 keepers, mostly big boys, and 2 CPR's over 30".
They love that cut drum.


----------



## TexasCowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice Job, those are some beautiful catfish.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice job Loy, yall had a good morning


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Your killing me!!!! Lol
Nice catch


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics thanks.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice Loy!


----------



## rsd9916 (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you tried the blues any in the late afternoon or does it seem to just be a morning bite?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have caught them well all day. I fished the same spot one morning and then later that in the day to almost sunset and they bit best early, but bit good all day.


----------



## RandRandR (Jun 16, 2013)

*Where do you find shad?*

Where do you find shad this time of the year on the river. I fish up on Trinity around Trinity Cove and have not been able to locate any shad. Any hints on where I should look? Have they moved to deep water already?:fish:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

i still get them on the ramp at Beacon bay, and it's only a few feet deep. So I don't think they are deep, but along the shorelines still.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, Congrats!


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Getting the hook out of the mouth*

Hello all
I have a hard time in the getting circle hooks out of the catfish mouth, what the best method?

searacer


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

pliers


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I use 2/0 to 3/0 circle hooks for box fish and they can be hard to get out, Like Dave said pliers, try to work them onto the curve of the hook and give it a rolling motion, sometimes they break, but you got the cat in the boat!


----------

